# Bench Grinder for sharpening and general use.



## the202 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would like to purchase a bench grinder for sharpening turning tools and general use. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to what type, size and grit would be the most effective/efficient. If I had to assign a priority as to how it will be used, I would lean more towards tool sharpening and less towards general purpose. I am also looking at buying an attachable sharpening jig to help set the appropriate grinding angles for lathe tools and chisels. Any thoughts on sharpening jigs would also be appreciated. 

My budget for this purchase (including a sharpening jig if needed) is about $200.

So far I’ve only looked at a few different models and many include a wire brush or a buffing wheel, do you have these attachments and what do you use them for?

Finally, if there is a better option – that is – a completely different type of machine that I should consider, what do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have one little grinder forgot where I purchased it a benchtop, use it 2 times a year for keeping a edge on lawnmower blades and a few times for misc. use. One small smooth and one kinda rough wheel ... for chisels and such I use a hand file


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

the202 said:


> I would like to purchase a bench grinder for sharpening turning tools and general use. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to what type, size and grit would be the most effective/efficient. If I had to assign a priority as to how it will be used, I would lean more towards tool sharpening and less towards general purpose. I am also looking at buying an attachable sharpening jig to help set the appropriate grinding angles for lathe tools and chisels. Any thoughts on sharpening jigs would also be appreciated.
> 
> My budget for this purchase (including a sharpening jig if needed) is about $200.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike - I have never had much luck sharpening anything more sophisticated than an axe or a shovel on a bench grinder.... inconsistent angles, non-square edges, etc.... I finally invested in the Worksharp 3000 which works great for me. Doing turning tools on it is kind of semi-freehand so don't know how it would work on those. I haven't got into turning so can't comment on that really.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Mike! John has said what I use the grinder for perfectly They are great for taking off a fair amount of metal. If You were making chisels from flat bar, they will shape the bar. I built a little unit that was shown in Shop Notes about 1 1/2 years ago and it uses fine sand paper to put a keen edge on the chisel, or plane iron. The bench grinder works with jigs to sharpen lathe chisels well, but other than that, it gets no use.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

the202 said:


> I would like to purchase a bench grinder for sharpening turning tools and general use. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to what type, size and grit would be the most effective/efficient. If I had to assign a priority as to how it will be used, I would lean more towards tool sharpening and less towards general purpose. I am also looking at buying an attachable sharpening jig to help set the appropriate grinding angles for lathe tools and chisels. Any thoughts on sharpening jigs would also be appreciated.
> 
> My budget for this purchase (including a sharpening jig if needed) is about $200.
> 
> ...


The wheels that come with a grinder are too coarse and far too hard for fine sharpening. You will burn the edges without ever getting your tools sharp enough. I replaced one wheel with a white, soft bond wheel made by Norton. I have a separate arbor and motor with a hard felt wheel for honing. I bought a Veritas chisel sharpening guide made by Lee Valley. In fact I bought all my sharpening tools from Lee Valley. 
Gouges I freehand although Lee Valley has a jig for that. When I'm done on the grinder, I use the felt wheel charged with Lee Valley's green honing compound to put the final edge on. I don't consider my chisels sharp enough unless I can easily shave the hair off the back of my hand or arm. I have found cheaper felt wheels on ebay from a seller called durof1, I beieve he goes by. Even if you don't buy from Lee Valley, you can learn a lot. Leonard Lee, the founder of Lee Valley, wrote a book on sharpening. I was on Robert Sorby's website recently and they called it "the definitive book on sharpening". Hope this helps.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Have a look at the Wolverine jig which I believe is the industry standard. On their web page there are also bench grinder recommendations. FWIW I have two cheap 6" grinders and the Wolverine jig. One cheap grinder, a white wheel, and the jig will probably exceed your $200 limit but they are worth it.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

There are many lonely grinders out there. I have not yet taken up woodturning but you wood turners use a little toolrest and get good results. Its like everything else we do its a learning curve. I have three wheels on two grinders. Bench grinder with 36 and 80 grit and a slow speed 10" wet grinder. The trick is setting the rest at the angle you want. Take a felt marker and "paint" the chisel. Lightly touch the stone with the chisel. Check how its grinding adjust the tool rest if needed. The key is consistent down pressure on the tool rest with one hand and consistent butt handle prssure with the other. Douse and check for square frequently. A wheel dressing stone helps keep grinding stone flat and chisels tips square. After using the wheels I hone and strop. nice edge.

I also hand sharpen 1/8" bits and larger free hand. But thats another post


----------



## the202 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your good information, I've decided to do a little more research before I make a decision. *Charles*, I followed your advice and received "The Complete Guide to Sharpening" in the mail today. What a fascinating read so far, sharpening is an entire discipline in and of itself.


----------

